# Messys Core Strength training pics!



## MESSY_UK (Sep 27, 2004)

Ok, ive done it all.

Ive done the bodybuilding, bulking, cutting, strength training, endurance training blah blah blah.

Newest style ive adapted to is Core Strength training. I used to be heavily into Bodybuilding, at one point being about 220/230lbs at around 12% so i was pretty big, and at 5'9 that looks huge. This was a good 2/3 years ago mind..

Unfortunately over the years ive not had the time, allot fo things have changed and i lost a tonne of muscle, put on some BF and got out of shape.

Ive been going back to my old routine, which im sure will have me alive and kicking again. (I put on muscle stupidly easy).

But ive been incorporating Core Strength training, which essentially is what everyone else does, only balancing at the same time.

By using all the other little muscles you dont usually use when you isolate muscles, you help develop more muscle fibres and ultimately will promote more muscle growth when training for size!

So, heres a few pics.

Who needs weights? (My tools for a good 1 hour core strength training session)










Me balancing on the Bosu ball, 1 legged, doing squats.










Me balancing on the stability ball.










Now, for all those who think this kind of stuff is easy, or doesnt have anything to do with muscle building, or bodybuilding you can go and jump into a oncoming car for all i care!



Enjoy, does anyone here do core training, or has any experience in it?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good post. And i have experienced it - not easy at all.

But i dis-agree with one part:

you help develop* more *muscle fibres and ultimately will promote more muscle growth when training for size!

Thats hyperplasia, which you cant just switch on. Its possible but is quite rare. The only links to it are anabolic steroids. - Just me being picky


----------



## MESSY_UK (Sep 27, 2004)

ah24 said:


> Good post. And i have experienced it - not easy at all.
> 
> But i dis-agree with one part:
> 
> ...


Probably didnt explain properly, helps promote the use of dormant muscle fibres not used when isolating muscles and doing regular exercises.

Explain better?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know a core training lady that is a stud.

She has you doing supermans, flying squrils, one arm supermans, then some crazy thing where you lay on your back, put your legs up and she lifts her but half way to her chest off the ground.

I could not do the last one at all, it was like someone was lifting her off the matt by her legs.

I felt like the girl after the class.


----------



## MESSY_UK (Sep 27, 2004)

Total new way of training isnt it? I had to start from the very beginning, its like learning to walk all over again.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

You thinking of joining the circus? lol

props


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Core stability work is excellent for developing neuromuscular efficiency and strength. It won't bring about large gains in size though.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

as above!

Im sure it has its place.

But if you pack on some serious muscle mass then good luck trying to do it that way buddy!


----------



## MESSY_UK (Sep 27, 2004)

Dont patronise me please!

Im fully aware of what this type of training does, and how i effects you body. Do you think that i reckon i'm going to be the next Coleman by standing on a ball?

Oh please


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

MESSY_UK said:


> Dont patronise me please!
> 
> Im fully aware of what this type of training does, and how i effects you body. Do you think that i reckon i'm going to be the next Coleman by standing on a ball?
> 
> Oh please


Hopefully that wasn't aimed at me since my post was phrased politely.

In your first post you wrote..



> By using all the other little muscles you dont usually use when you isolate muscles, you help develop more muscle fibres *and ultimately will promote more muscle growth when training for size*!


Hence my response. Not so much aimed at you, but others reading who may not know so much about this type of training.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Prolly aimed at me tbh,

No offence but what do you expect when you come on posting pics of you stood on a ball? pmsl......

still the same Messy off AR, no sense of humour mg:

oh please.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I think it might have been me that hit a nerve 

Lighten up bud, it was all done in good humour! Hence the smiley face in my post.

:beer1: Chill


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Five-O said:


> *No offence but what do you expect when you come on posting pics of you stood on a ball? pmsl......*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


rotf bumping that


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DB said:


> rotf bumping that


oi, naughty boy you!


----------



## MESSY_UK (Sep 27, 2004)

Haha, well what can i say? I'd be surprised if half of the guys here had decent core strength.

As for you F-O, whats your name on AR?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

MESSY_UK said:


> Haha, well what can i say? I'd be surprised if half of the guys here had decent core strength.


TBH mate, i know its not an easy thing at all as tried last week as i said..but..most here are *bodybuilders* in that we want to compete or just get big. Simple i know but thats it - core stability isnt something many people are after here.

So, yes, you will have a stronger core than a lot of us, but thats because we dont specifically train for it and dont feel the need to!


----------



## MESSY_UK (Sep 27, 2004)

Thats a fair enough comment.

And i know we all train for different reasons, and once ago i had exactly the same mindset as allot of the other people here, with regards to what i was training for etc.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

So you dont get core strength from heavy deads, squats and standing OHP ??


----------



## MESSY_UK (Sep 27, 2004)

Core Stability more specifically, sure, well yu gain core stability by doing any exercise thats essentially not on a machine, any exercise that means you have to balance.

But of course you can always go that one step further.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Exactly, most people dont know the benefits of it, how you do it, why you would do it and exactly what it is.

And yeah, as you said we all have different goals. Do whatever *you* feel you need to do mate! Most of the guys were just having a laugh anyway and dont mean it offensively!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Sure it has its part but I train for size and strength, if I was playing football or doing ballet then the ball thing may be a good idea.

This is UK-MUSCLE not UK Fitness, so for me I'd rather do squats and DL's rather than stand on a ball and juggle.

J


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

ah24 said:


> TBH mate, i know its not an easy thing at all as tried last week as i said..but..most here are *bodybuilders* in that we want to compete or just get big. Simple i know but thats it - core stability isnt something many people are after here.
> 
> So, yes, you will have a stronger core than a lot of us, but thats because we dont specifically train for it and dont feel the need to!


And going by all of your above statements, one day you`ll realise that that was a stupid post by a lllllllllllllloooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnngggggggg way....

And please try not to comeback and try to patronise me, been doing this for over 20 years which is longer than you`ve been on the palnet if memory serves me correct...

99% of bodybuliders are the narrowist minded people in any sport I have ever met, so scared of change or none comformist bbing media data, if it aint on anything specifically related to a bbing mag or internet site it gets shunned.....

You want to be the very best you can be?

Then learn to take on board EVERYTHING, train your core/trunk/pillar of strength , train it correctly and you`ll see some seriously good overall muscular gains in the rest of your body because you can handle more weights comfortably & properly in the rest of your training.

Not only that but you will be a lot healthier & your posture will be near on perfect which will come across even more so when you are onstage stood next to some hunched over neanderthal who`s posture is so bad he looks & walks like he is 60....

I`ve attahced a picture of a guy from the 80`s that trained his CORE properly and he aint even a bodybuilder (Olympic sport) and the weights he would use would have crushed most bodybuilders to a pulp..


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

MESSY_UK said:


> Core Stability more specifically, sure, well yu gain core stability by doing any exercise thats essentially not on a machine, any exercise that means you have to balance.
> 
> But of course you can always go that one step further.


Mate all credit to you for managing that on the swiss ball, excellent work.

Something I`ve wanted to do for sometime now but balance is pretty poor..lol...

Any plans to take it to the next level and do a proper barbell squat on it?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Any plans to take it to the next level and do a proper barbell squat on it?


That sounds like a dangerous move to me! Wouldnt wanna be standing near by when he falls off!

Cookie i aint digging bud, but if that guy you posted isnt a bodybuilder why is he doing a variation of the most muscular pose? Seems strange


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> That sounds like a dangerous move to me! Wouldnt wanna be standing near by when he falls off!
> 
> *It is dangerous, but so is crossing the road. I only asked as I know and have seen others doi it as a progression from being able to balance on the ball..*
> 
> ...


I`ve attached some more training shots of the guy....


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> And going by all of your above statements, one day you`ll realise that that was a stupid post by a lllllllllllllloooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnngggggggg way....
> 
> And please try not to comeback and try to patronise me, been doing this for over 20 years which is longer than you`ve been on the palnet if memory serves me correct...
> 
> ...


I dont intend to make a comeback and try and 'patronise' you mate, get over yourself.

How was my post stupid? I didnt say we didnt need to train our cores - i said we dont *feel* the need to - notice the difference?

I understand how important core training is, and if you read my posts properly you would see that i mentioned the fact that not many people know the benefits of it or how to do it.

Im going along with what your trying to say to me, i do know the reasoning behind it - but for me at 17years old, id rather just focus on putting on size and worry about core stability/strength when im older.

I think you just wanted to post up them pics and the info tbh so just picked my post (partly due to my age? Seeing as you referred to it) and said dont bother with a comeback so could try demonstrate your knowledge?

Well done mate...but how about *reading* my posts first? 

EDIT: Just re-read it..and yeah, your confirming what i said! You say BBer's are narrow minded - isnt that what i was implying but not as bluntly?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

A very strong mo fo by the looks of things!

I am not upto speed at all with powerlifting techniques, does the average powerlifter do a lot of core work??

How does an average powerlifter do core work?

Cookie your the man for the job i suspect.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> A very strong mo fo by the looks of things!
> 
> I am not upto speed at all with powerlifting techniques, does the average powerlifter do a lot of core work??
> 
> ...


TBH with you mate powerlifting is not a sport I have done, and there are a few on here that do compete in it.

Core work is the same for everybody, independant of the sport you do..

Basic core work is simply a matter of exercises like Plank, side plank, bridges, tables (yeah very funny names I know) roll outs and such like, regualr crunches & sit ups do work BUT aint really that good imo, I prefer to test in other means.

Do a search on youtube & you will find plenty on stuff on there to get you started.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

ah24 said:


> I dont intend to make a comeback and try and 'patronise' you mate, get over yourself.
> 
> How was my post stupid? I didnt say we didnt need to train our cores - i said we dont *feel* the need to - notice the difference?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> TBH with you mate powerlifting is not a sport I have done, and there are a few on here that do compete in it.
> 
> Core work is the same for everybody, independant of the sport you do..
> 
> ...


Cheers cookie, i have to admit that im not really into direct core strength training. I was just curious what a powerlifter might have to say on the matter.

I think some bodybuilders could learn a lot from some powerlifting techniques. IMO


----------



## MESSY_UK (Sep 27, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Mate all credit to you for managing that on the swiss ball, excellent work.
> 
> Something I`ve wanted to do for sometime now but balance is pretty poor..lol...
> 
> Any plans to take it to the next level and do a proper barbell squat on it?


Quite some discussion we have going here!

Thanks for the comments, i'll work up to that mate i think. Want to get the ball and balance sorted first, a friend of mine has so much balance he can jump onto a swiss ball from standing and hold is balance perfect.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

maybe this does do some good, but i d rather lift weights and eat, because thats what am into and thats why i visit here, i m not afraid of change like someone ses, just not intrested, standing on a rubber ball wobbling like jelly and maybe ending up like humpy dumpty does nowt for me, also is this section not for ppl to post there progress pics....


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

There is a school of thought that says ball and bosu training is not as effective because you are using more muscles to balance rather than move weight, effectively reducing the total work load.

How true that is I'll leave to the experts. If it works for you then do it.

There is nothing like a closed mind to limit your capabilities.


----------



## MESSY_UK (Sep 27, 2004)

> maybe this does do some good, but i d rather lift weights and eat, because thats what am into and thats why i visit here, i m not afraid of change like someone ses, just not intrested, standing on a rubber ball wobbling like jelly and maybe ending up like humpy dumpty does nowt for me, also is this section not for ppl to post there progress pics....


Haha.. mate.. those pics are PROGRESS for me! 

2 Weeks ago i couldnt stand on one leg, let alone a Swiss ball 

Progress is measured in many different ways.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

MESSY_UK said:


> Quite some discussion we have going here!
> 
> Thanks for the comments, i'll work up to that mate i think. Want to get the ball and balance sorted first, a friend of mine has so much balance he can jump onto a swiss ball from standing and hold is balance perfect.


I saw a guy on youtube do the jumping lark onto the ball, freaked me out how clean the jump & land was:eek:

When you do manage it my guess is your basic squat & other lifts will have improved aswell..


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Slamdog said:


> There is a school of thought that says ball and bosu training is not as effective because you are using more muscles to balance rather than move weight, effectively reducing the total work load.
> 
> How true that is I'll leave to the experts. If it works for you then do it.
> 
> There is nothing like a closed mind to limit your capabilities.


Well the bosu & swiss ball sure help old pfister with his training..

And that last line you wrote is a very very true opinion...


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

could someone tell who is the guy in the original pics OSC posted?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I`ve attached some more training shots of the guy....


Nice pics, I got tired of bodybuilding, not that i ever was gonna compete but I think that Powerlifting, which im getting very much into is far more challenging and motivational, and I suppose like the shots you posted of that guy, a by-product (if you call it that) of strength training and core work often results in thick dense, quality muscle.

Id actually rather have that look tbh.

the curls look nigh on impossible, thats why older strength athletes like Reg Park etc really impressed me, they built great foundations and strength and then adapted it.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

MESSY_UK said:


> Quite some discussion we have going here!
> 
> Thanks for the comments, i'll work up to that mate i think. Want to get the ball and balance sorted first, a friend of mine has so much balance he can jump onto a swiss ball from standing and hold is balance perfect.


Im actually gonna commend you for how you've not bitten in this thread, as in my original reply, it was tongue in cheek, but when I said props for the balancing, I meant it.

Nice going mate, well done.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

My interests sway more towards powerlifting also.

Im an endomorph and like my food,, lol. Havent got the discipline to keep my diet clean enough if im totally honest. Plus i dont just wanna look strong, i wanna be strong! (not that some bb'ers aint mind)

God knows what weight that guy is curling, but i think those plates are those rubber encased bouncey ones (lol, no idea what proper name is)

Still a lot of weight im sure tho!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> My interests sway more towards powerlifting also.
> 
> Im an endomorph and like my food,, lol. Havent got the discipline to keep my diet clean enough if im totally honest. Plus i dont just wanna look strong, i wanna be strong! (not that some bb'ers aint mind)
> 
> ...


I think I have to agree with 100% of that post, I still try to eat healthy and do but It is nice to say fvck it and eat what I want, when I want on occaisons.

I think a good example is Mariuz P, looks excellent, granted he isn't a PL'er but I don't think hed consider himself a bodybuilder also.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Five-O said:


> I
> 
> I think a good example is Mariuz P, looks excellent, granted he isn't a PL'er but I don't think hed consider himself a bodybuilder also.


Thats the kinda look im after mate! Probably aint gonna be as huge tho!

Sorry for the hijack, back to juggling.... opps, i mean core work  

(just messing)


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Thats the kinda look im after mate! Probably aint gonna be as huge tho!
> 
> Sorry for the hijack, back to juggling.... opps, i mean core work
> 
> (just messing)


yeah the guys amazing, great physique, im sure hes well into his tropicl stuff...lol...but he looks how a strong man should be, I forget the name of the English guy who did well last year, Darren something...he looked good aswell, very muscular.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Darren Sanders- I believe from up 'ere lol. I was at a BBing show and there was a Dlifting contest half way through. He walked up and belted 7 plates a side out for 12 in his regular clothes with no warm up. young lad too!

Thing I love about Marius is that he's 100% an all rounder. He's super lean, outstandingly strong, he's fast and agile, he has endurance, flexibility. (Basically, he breaks all the rules.

He's not as handsome as me though lol.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

pauly7582 said:


> Darren Sanders- I believe from up 'ere lol. I was at a BBing show and there was a Dlifting contest half way through. He walked up and belted 7 plates a side out for 12 in his regular clothes with no warm up. young lad too!
> 
> Thing I love about Marius is that he's 100% an all rounder. He's super lean, outstandingly strong, he's fast and agile, he has endurance, flexibility. (Basically, he breaks all the rules.
> 
> He's not as handsome as me though lol.


i think the guy was from Nothallerton? I think, was very impressed cos he was underdog in a tough group but got em' all sweating by doing well, great future talent, and thats some raw strength

pmsl at just walking up without no warm up....lol 

Nice


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Five-O said:


> i think the guy was from Nothallerton? I think, was very impressed cos he was underdog in a tough group but got em' all sweating by doing well, great future talent, and thats some raw strength
> 
> pmsl at just walking up without no warm up....lol
> 
> Nice


I was cringing to be honest. Terrible form- rounded back, overemphasis on the hams.

He threw it up like it was nothing!.


----------



## MESSY_UK (Sep 27, 2004)

Get out of my thread you whoring bitches


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

where would be a good source of info on core muscle training?

the osteopath & manipulative therapist i see both say i need to start doing core training,

but iv no clue where to start?

im just starting to get back into weight training,but want to start core muscle training at home aswell.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

his name is ball boy lol


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I saw a guy on youtube do the jumping lark onto the ball, freaked me out how clean the jump & land was:eek:
> 
> When you do manage it my guess is your basic squat & other lifts will have improved aswell..


was he called BO BO,the clown lol


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

matt3178 said:


> where would be a good source of info on core muscle training?
> 
> the osteopath & manipulative therapist i see both say i need to start doing core training,
> 
> ...


There are some really good links on youtube....

The best basic sore exercise(s) you can do daily are the plank & side planks, with some supermans to help strengthen the glutes and lower back regions..


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Core stability is vital to bodybuilders and is neglected by some as it doesn't build 'mirror muscles' directly, which is short sighted. After all, a good TVA flattens the abdomen providing the perfect pallette for that 6-9 pack, plus a good core prevents injury.

Work your core and your compound lifts will improve and be safer ensuring that you can carry on training for years to come.

ah24, I know Cookie monster hasn't been around for a while as he has his own forum to run, hence you didn't quite understand the full intention of his post because perhaps you don't know him as well as we. Don't be offended, core stability has always been a subject close to his heart and when he was here regularly (dig,dig  ) he used to fight this corner all the time and he is right it is very important.

SD


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

maccer said:


> could someone tell who is the guy in the original pics OSC posted?


His name is Ricky Bruch who was a an olympic discus thrower.

Check out these 2 vids of him and play close attention to the number of plates he has on the bar when he does a lift..











The vids were done as he had a comeback some years after a forced retirement....



Five-O said:


> Nice pics, I got tired of bodybuilding, not that i ever was gonna compete but I think that Powerlifting, which im getting very much into is far more challenging and motivational, and I suppose like the shots you posted of that guy, a by-product (if you call it that) of strength training and core work often results in thick dense, quality muscle.
> 
> Id actually rather have that look tbh.
> 
> the curls look nigh on impossible, thats why older strength athletes like Reg Park etc really impressed me, they built great foundations and strength and then adapted it.


I got tired of it too mate, so have also switched my interests to toher things weightlifting wise..

There is a nack to doing those curls, you`ll see in the vids, plus a reason why he does them the way he does..

!00% agree regarding the older strength athletes, it has been written numerous times that grimek was still squatting 400-600lbs at a time in his 60`smg:



SportDr said:


> Core stability is vital to bodybuilders and is neglected by some as it doesn't build 'mirror muscles' directly, which is short sighted. After all, a good TVA flattens the abdomen providing the perfect pallette for that 6-9 pack, plus a good core prevents injury.
> 
> Work your core and your compound lifts will improve and be safer ensuring that you can carry on training for years to come.
> 
> ...


Good post SD and I`m gonna rep you for it... Thank you..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

SportDr said:


> ah24, I know Cookie monster hasn't been around for a while as he has his own forum to run...


Funny I thought he was too busy running around his block with barrells! lol


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I've been doing core stability work for about 18 months seriously now, standing on a swiss ball looks impossible but I mastered it after about a month. I started with simple exercises like the plank and worked from there.

Since then I have progressed to other exercises such as swiss ball squats with a light barbell and medicine ball throws (these are the toughest).

It's helped my balance and co-oridination for rugby

These are the current exercises that I do:

Turkish Get Up

Russian Twists

Overhead Pulls

Woodchoppers

Zercher Lift

Ball Squat

Leg Raises (shoulders on ball legs at 90 degrees)

Swiss Ball Plank

Swiss Balls are good but a little overused. The success of your core training does not rely totally on the use of a swiss ball.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

there aren't that many powerlifters that do these sort of exercises such as using a stability ball etc but all powerlifters work on there core a great deal. So much power and strength comes from ones core stability, it can make a great deal of difference.

I know a good few bodybuilders that train at a gym i do and could easily get on a leg press and out do me but put them under a bar with 300+ kg on and ask them just to stand there let alone squat it and they couldn't.

Exercises such as deadlifts, squats, goodmorning, stiff leg deadlifts, weighted cruches, standing crunches from a high rope, standing presses and many more are the norm for powerlifters on a weekly basis.

Other exercises such as yoke walking and farmers walks are also employed by some powerlifters to strength the legs and core in a different way.

You will rarely see a powerlifter using any sort of machine for an exercise.

In fact i have first hand experience of doing stability work such as medicine ball work and stability board.

Last year at the around the start of June i unfortuanlty tore my ITB and due to this could not squat for a upto 12 weeks, when i tore it I spoke to a female Personal traiiner at a gym i train at that is an expert in stability and core training. She devised me a training programme to follow whilst i couldn't squat which focused on stability and core strength, she said that if i work hard at it i would not lose any strength when i go back to squating. I was not so sure but did what she said.

After about 12 weeks of no squating i went back to squating when my injury was healed, started back light at just 140kg then increased the weight each week. I was due to compete in the World powerlifting championships at the end of November, within the 11 weeks i had back to squating i took my squat from 140kg in training to hitting 350kg in the comp (my previous best was 327.5kg) so as you can imagine after 12 weeks of from squating and then only 11 weeks back in training properly i was well chuffed to increase my PB by so much.

I guess the stability and core training i did during my injury period probably did pay off.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

pauly7582 said:


> I was cringing to be honest. Terrible form- rounded back, overemphasis on the hams.
> 
> He threw it up like it was nothing!.


I rememebred the guys name....darren Sadler


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Ellis said:


> there aren't that many powerlifters that do these sort of exercises such as using a stability ball etc but all powerlifters work on there core a great deal. So much power and strength comes from ones core stability, it can make a great deal of difference.
> 
> I know a good few bodybuilders that train at a gym i do and could easily get on a leg press and out do me but put them under a bar with 300+ kg on and ask them just to stand there let alone squat it and they couldn't.
> 
> ...


Nice post mate, looks like it paid off then, maybe I should look into it


----------



## MESSY_UK (Sep 27, 2004)

Oh how the tables of turned, suddenly core training becomes popular


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

MESSY_UK said:


> Oh how the tables of turned, suddenly core training becomes popular


I wouldnt go that far


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

so popular u got banned !!!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

PMSL, what a loser!


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

messy was a total dcik lol


----------

